# New to Cures



## dic1207 (Jul 18, 2012)

So I am new to this cure business.....I was given curing salt and am planning on making bacon. I was reading the bottle and it is called curing salt. It says that it "_Use this to replace Prague Powder #1" _(pulled that straight from the website that makes the curing salt i own). Does that mean it is interchangeable as cure #1? If no what is Prague Powder #1? 

Sorry to be so new at this and ask a basic question, want to make sure that I don't get anyone sick, the last thing i want to do.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for joining SMF!

If you would kindly go to Roll Call and introduce yourself with a brief history so we can welcome you, it'd be much appreciated!

Thank you for posting your location!

Yes, all Cure #1 cures are identical: 6.25% nitrite, 93.5% salt.  Instacure, DQCure, Prague Powder #1, etc.   They are used for short term curing, under 30 days.

Cure #2 is an entirely different kind of cure with different properties and is used for longer term curing.  You can't substitute one for the other.


----------



## dic1207 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks, for the info. I was assuming that it was Cure #1 but don't know too much about cures yet.

and I just posted in the Roll Call, Thanks again!


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 18, 2012)

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124885/bacon-made-the-easy-way


----------

